
Buku bookmark manager v2.9 released with editor integration - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v2.9
======
apjana
## Features

\- Fast, clean interface with distinct symbols

\- Edit, update bookmark fields in text editor

\- Fetch page title from the web, add tags and comments

\- Multiple search modes, including `deep` and `regex`

\- Continuous search at prompt with on the fly mode switch

\- Open bookmarks and search results in browser

\- Import/export in HTML (FF, Chrome compatible) or Markdown

\- Shorten and expand URLs

\- Manual password protection using AES256 encryption

\- Portable, merge-able database to sync between systems

\- Additional options for power users (see help or man page)

\- Completion scripts (Bash, Fish, Zsh), man page with examples

\- Minimal dependencies

Demo:
[https://asciinema.org/a/8pm3q3n5s95tvat8naam68ejv](https://asciinema.org/a/8pm3q3n5s95tvat8naam68ejv)

ToDo:
[https://github.com/jarun/Buku/issues/103](https://github.com/jarun/Buku/issues/103)

